# Single Phase 110V Motor - Speed Control Issue



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

That's because you cannot control the speed of a 115V cap start motor. And most likely your 'Triac" router speed controller is a DC controller. Routers use a 'Universal" motor that can take AC or DC. If you want to control the speed, you use a DC controller. If you put DC power onto an AC motor, you are creating what is called a "DC Injection Brake".


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

